# Skelton Hands



## tj3775 (Sep 1, 2007)

I've seen all the tutorials for hands and thought I'd share how I crank out hands fast and simple (although the ones on here are simply awesome). Take a box of surgical gloves (about $5 at Wal Mart) and a can of Great Foam and some wire coat hangers. Clip some coat hangers and slip them inside the fingers (use a stiff wire). I make a bend in the ends of the fingers so there isnt a sharp point. Squirt Great Foam in and let it expand and there ya have it. If you're making PVC arms (like I do) cut a 6" section and slip into the glove before putting the foam in. DONT overfill it or you'll get some weird looking hands. Pictures are avaliable but this is super simple and a klutz like me can do it, I guarantee anyone else can


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Good idea!

I may have to try this for my poor crappy-handed witch.

thanks!


----------



## partsman (Oct 18, 2007)

When I tried this a few years ago they came out like a blowfish with gas


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

You can carve/sand Great Stuff though, right? So if they come out too big you can trim them down to look normal, correct?

Sounds like a good idea to me!


----------



## sheepies666 (Sep 22, 2003)

I did this last year for a ground breaker prop and my hands ended up puffy too. But that worked for me because I put holes in them and made them look puffy and rotted. I dont' know that they would work for skelly hands unless you had something to hold them in on the outside.


----------



## sheepies666 (Sep 22, 2003)

Maybe duct taping the gloves first so they can't expand?


----------



## pit (Aug 14, 2008)

Mine turned out great, I just used a small amount of the spray in the the fingers, made it a small line, once they expanded they turned out great.


----------



## cylonfrogqueen (Feb 13, 2008)

I think Pictures are in order. Everyone post your pic. Need to compare ! 

Frankie's Girl- I am sorry you have a crappy handed witch. LOL ! But I have ordered pictures.
Let's see if we can find her some new hands.


----------



## Dark Star (Sep 24, 2007)

Do you think you can you mold them while they are drying?


----------



## pit (Aug 14, 2008)

I did, I used cloths pins to hold them in the places I wanted them. I have a few that look like they can wrap their hands around a coke can. When mine was drying, I did have to poke a small pin in them to let the air out of the middle. They are still soft to and not hard.

I don't have away to take photos and put them online yet but I will work on doing that today.


----------



## tj3775 (Sep 1, 2007)

Yeah..I'll take some pics of the ones I did last year..I am going to make some more this year. The trick is to just put a little foam in the fingers and hand. Something else I did was take a half sheet of plywood and lay over 4 bricks. then put my hands under it and put a couple of cinderblocks on the top. That way they cannot puff out too much (only have 2" to expand or less).


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 21, 2004)

I tried this method a few years ago too, and they were too fat and didn't dry...I admit I used way too much foam lol.


----------

